# 10.2, v9 both fail boot: mount failed with error code 19



## newtoFreeBSD (Aug 14, 2015)

Hello, I would love to start my FreeBSD experience (I've heard Mac OSX is based on it, and it has _very_ good security features, plus the screenshots online look great!!)

But, unfortunately I cannot get it to install.  I started at 8am, and now it is 1:30am, and I just can't get the thing to boot from dvd1 or disk1...

Unfortunately, I can't download anything other than dvd1 or disk1.

Here are my system specs:

z97 motherboard chipset
Intel i3 4-core HD graphics integrated chipset
Corsair Ballistix 1660Hz 16GB (2x8GB) mem
2TB standard internal desktop HDD - plugged into SATA2 on motherboard
CD/DVD Combo drive - plugged into SATA1 on motherboard

I tried all the suggestions from other users having similar problems with versions FreeBSD 9x; namely, I tried turning ACPI support off, then turning off ACPI support and turning on Safe Mode, and then turning off ACPI support and turning on safe mode and single user mode.  None of those worked with either v 10.2 or v 9+.

I then tried manually mounting, but none of the suggested mounts worked, and I also tried the following mount:

`mountroot> cd9660:/dev/cd0`

That also failed to mount with error code 19.


```
Mounting from cd9660:/dev/iso9660/FREEBSD_INSTALL failed with error 19.
```

Am I just re***ded or something?  I mean, I must be a really, really stupid user if I can't even get an install CD to boot into a simple DOS-like install prompt....

Sorry, it's just I've been at this exact same error about 20 times now, the first time I waited on auto boot for the first 6 hours of the installation process while it tried the same command over and over when it failed, over, and over, and since it would just run to infinity, I thought I would try some of the other users' options instead.

Anyway, it's just I'm pretty frustrated that my first experience with FreeBSD makes me feel like an id*** box...  I've been at this since 8 yesterday to 2 am this morning.

I guess I could always install Windows 10, but man - FreeBSD IS the Mac OSX, according to a bunch of people, and the government uses it because of its tight security...  Surely I can at least install it!

I feel so dumb...

Maybe I should go to the jungle and hump an ape on a full moon?


----------



## xavi (Aug 14, 2015)

newtoFreeBSD said:


> I feel so dumb...



Don't. There's an outstanding PR raised for this issue:
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=178249

Have you tried what was suggested in this link?
http://superuser.com/questions/6822...freebsd-from-a-pen-drive-failed-with-error-19


----------



## Rubel (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi folks! I, too get this error. I've tried the suggestion in the link to no effect. Tried it with both 10.2 and 10.1. I'm using the UEFI memstick images. Any other leads?


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Sep 7, 2015)

xavi said:


> Don't. There's an outstanding PR raised for this issue:
> https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=178249


That's a bug with a specific virtual CD implementation.  I wouldn't expect to see an error 19 on any "real" hardware - it generally shows up when the BIOS has various tricks (like INT 13 emulation) to make a device bootable. But the minute the FreeBSD kernel (or any other operating system) loads and takes control, the BIOS is no longer managing the device and the kernel gets confused because it was told it booted from a device that no longer exists.

What do you see when you type "?" at:

`mountroot>`


----------



## UnixRocks (Sep 30, 2015)

Same problem here trying to install on two brand new servers using this Intel model board: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/server-motherboards/server-board-s2600cw.html

Quite frustrating and disheartening. Have tried with a DVD and CD in the physical drive as well as all three ISO images (FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly.iso, FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso, FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso) connected with ISO Device Redirection on the RMMI window. Every one of these fails eventually with the "error 19" message. What is worse I get a hard hang once I see the "mountroot>" prompt and no amount of key presses or waiting sees any response. I was going to try a USB stick with the FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img next. But after reading this thread I am losing hope that we will be able to use FreeBSD on these new servers. I *really want* to use FreeBSD instead of CentOS on these ... so if anyone has another option that might work, please pipe up.

FYI, I had the 10.0 ISO files on hand. If 10.2 will work better, I will gladly try it.


----------



## UnixRocks (Sep 30, 2015)

Ah ha! I created a USB install stick with FreeBSD-10.2-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img and booted / installed from that using the "USB-1" port on one of the servers. Actually, I created two USB sticks and had one in USB-1 and one in USB-2. I do not know if that made it work or not, and really don't care since I got FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE installed. Looks like that "resolved" the problem for me anyway.


----------



## sstanley (Mar 4, 2016)

Terry_Kennedy said:


> That's a bug with a specific virtual CD implementation.  I wouldn't expect to see an error 19 on any "real" hardware - it generally shows up when the BIOS has various tricks (like INT 13 emulation) to make a device bootable. But the minute the FreeBSD kernel (or any other operating system) loads and takes control, the BIOS is no longer managing the device and the kernel gets confused because it was told it booted from a device that no longer exists.
> 
> What do you see when you type "?" at:
> 
> `mountroot>`



I have same problem on HP EliteBook 2710p + docking station.

NO, this is not only virtual, real hardware problem.
In details - *broken ISO* - hosted or wrong downloaded(changed a bit). ISO dated @08-19-2015 disc1 (i386, AMD64) and even dvd version always same error. 3 iso's, all downloaded from freebsd official ftp az .xz files at @09 January 2016
All successfuly unpacked by 7zip 15.10 on Windows machine.
99.99% problem was made on host site.

FreeBSD 11 28 November 2015 works on virtualbox
Seems that ^^ (post above) memstick image for 10.2 also works.

In my case: When i type "?" command on elitebook i see /dev/iso9660/... _AMD64_DVD cd0 (instead acd0) and my current ntfs harddisk(Windows 10). After escape to sh there is /dev/iso9660/10_2_... I can mount it, mount -t cd9660 /dev/iso.. and ls shows the files. But i don't know what to do next.

I think it doesn't matter because attempt on HP s7600 series loads crashes. Same thing on HP T3000 (ata cdrom), it crashes(turns off PC) 1 second after kernel mounts iso image. It also crashes VirtualBox attempt, it even runs up the installer, except for the step after choosing keyboard. Then VB shows "unrecoverable error OK/Ignore". Game Over.

I would try 10.3 BETA3, I hope it works 
http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/ISO-IMAGES/10.3/?C=M&O=A


----------



## sstanley (May 27, 2016)

After error appeared i've wrote mountroot>cd9600:/dev/acd0 ro and medium was discovered properly as cd-rom started spin up. Despite it's even not tried to read yet, error 19 came out just in second. With older version with old boot loader with damaged data layer got same error 19,  after some time, but system at least tried to read a lot until error.

All FreeNAS, FreeBSD's since 10.2, PCBSD since 10.3 all images uses BTX CD Loader. For all BTX based got same "error 19". Older ones worked. In theory it's an error reading of medium. But according to DVD behavior - BTX wouln't even give a bit of chance drive to read because it's not even starting to spin up enough. USB stick is workaround to this problem but not ultimate - need to be fast. For me it works run ISO in VirtualBox, worked on USB stick bare hardware but not on DVD. And for some people even USB stick speed wasnt enought.

*Solution worked also 10.3. Increase delay to 30s so DVD will have more time to spin up. On the BTX loader menu Select 3: Escape to loader prompt and write those 2 lines:*
*set kern.cam.boot_delay="30000"*
*boot*
*and hit Enter!*

*Already tested... worked *


----------



## jef (May 7, 2018)

Confirmed still an issue with VirtualBox under macOS and 11.1-RELEASE as of May, 2018, using ICH6 virtual controller.

The above work-around does _not _work in this case.

*Suggested workaround for VirtualBox is to mount the CD image on a SATA controller.*


----------

